# Whippet as Family Pet



## bingbangboom (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi, I've just joined, hi all.

I'm thinking about getting a dog for my family after christmas, probably mid to end of january. Anyway, found your forum, so thought i would ask some questions.

What would a whippet be like in a family with 3 youngish children. (6, 10, 13).

How are they with house training, would this be a major issue.

What are their exercise needs like. I have been doing a little research and i realise they do like to go for runs, but how frequent would this be, i have fields 5 mins walk away, so not an issue, would like to make sure the dog got the best exercise possible.

Do they have any major issues, medical wise, i know some breeds can be very prone to skin problems etc.

Thats all for now. Thanks in advance. If you think a whippet wouldn't make a good family pet, what would you suggest.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I haven't time atthe moment to answer your questions as I'm just out to work.

Whippets are great wth kids. My mum is a child minder and she has one she says its the best dog ever with the kids. I have 9 whippets and they are great. I will answer your questions later when I get in from work.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I work with many breeds of dogs and I can honestly say that Whippets are fantastic with children and therefore make ideal family pets.

Like all dogs they enjoy their walks, but nothing excessive. Frevia is the one to speak too since she breeds Whippets and can answer all and any of your questions.

Great choice of dog though  Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

good choice a whippet i have one he is a lovely dog go for it this breed take some beating ,they like there walks twice a day for half an hour mine has a good run around then he sleeps for a couple of hours they are quite lazy dogs ,he is a very clean dog but i do get up early to take him out ,there is a pic of our pip in photo section on here he is now 6months old ,let us now if you decide to get one would like to see pic good luck


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

When my family were young one of my sons (12 at the time) wanted a Whippet, best thing we ever did, she was wonderful. We had an older son and younger daughter and there was never a moments worry about the dog.going on our experience I can thoroughly recommend them as the best of family pets. We had our Tilly for 16 wonderful years.  
Mary
x


----------



## jackal (Nov 3, 2008)

We've had our 11 week old whippet for just over two weeks and he is settling in brilliantly. Really clean, eats anything and sleeps a lot. We researched a lot too and although they love to run and have regular exercise they actually don't need as much as many other breeds. He is quite wilful and we have to be really firm but he responds well to training. We're really pleased!


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

jackal said:


> a lot. We researched a lot too and although they love to run and have regular exercise they actually don't need as much as many other breeds.


He sounds wonderful, have you got any photos??? 
I agree about the exercise, Whippets are 'sprinters' they love a good short, sharp run but don't actually need a lot of exercise. Our Tilly would run round in a wide circle just as though she were on a race track,LOL then come home and sleep for ages. She was out and about quite a bit though as when my son came home from school she was with him all the time, even slept with him 
Mary
x


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i have a whippet and there great pets ,with no real health issues ,they love there comfort,and as said above once theve had a couple of runs aday there quite happy to curl up


----------



## bingbangboom (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks so far for your answers. 

Another question I have, what is the difference between a greyhound and a whippet, apart from the height difference. They both sound very similar.

thanks.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok I'm back from work now

Firstly the size of whippets mine vary between 18.5 " and 20.5" the smallest ones been the bitches and the biggest the dogs although I did have a 19" dog. My 2 greyhounds are William 31" and Button 26" all measure ment are to the shoulder. So as you can see there is quite a big diffence in size. I will pint out William is a show bred greyhound and they tend to be bigger than the race bred (Button)

Whippets don't really have health problems I have never known one with any sort of skin condition.

They are fabulous with children as I said my mum has a bitch that I bred and she is a child minder she says the whippet is the best dpg she has ever had with kids very gentle.My sone is 15 and out oldest whippet 8 so Ben was 7 when Jasper first came into our lives

As for exercise they like to have a good run remember like greyhounds they are sprint animals and quite fast. They can be trained to recall fairly easily All mine free run regularly although living in the middle of a town I have to use an enclosed area as we have a lot of main roads around us but I know many people whose whippets are stock broken and run them in fields and woodlands. My lot don't run every day at the moment it is dark when I go to work and dark when I come home but if you have fields nearby that you can use a whippet would love it.

One thing I would suggest is that you get a crate and crate train a puppy. Whippet pups do tend to chew more than most pups. A crate wouldn't need to be a permanant thing just untill it has gone past the chewing stage and it can also help house training and also the pupis safe if you have to leave them alone for any time. I know a woman whose whippet pup tried to get something of a work top in the kitchen and managed to catch her collar on the door handle and strangled itself

All in all whippets make great pets any other questions don't hesitate to ask


----------



## bingbangboom (Nov 4, 2008)

The chewing, how long would this last or would it vary from dog to dog. I know reading about other breeds like labradors, they can chew for up to 2-2.5 years.

I'm pretty certain this is the dog I want, i've also seen a few videos on youtube and they look lovely. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

i love whippets, they are loving little dogs.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i cant really remember mine chewing since she finished teething ,except bones and things .you should have a look at k9 community ,theres loads of whippy nuts on there and reputable breeders


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Chewing does tend to vary from dog to dog. Some of mine have never chewed others have. Chewing usually stops when they stop teething.

Owen is a big mummies boy he loves to be with me but others Tegan usually comes for fuss when she wants it she is other wise known as miss independant. I find with my lot that the dogs tend to be more affectionate than the bitches. My 3 dogs all love attention and want to be with us all the time. Freyja is very loving and loves to be with you but Tegan and her grand daughter are more independant the pups well they are typical rowdy 6 month old pups

I will point out that I have 3 litter mates and that makes them worse they are much better with only 1 pup on there own


----------



## jackal (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the interest. Yes we have photos but will need to get my husband to show me how to do that! And I will post a separate question for help later.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

These are out pup when they were first born they were a couple of hours old. Tegan is a very good mum and doesn't mind me moving them and taking photos she loves to show her babies off. They are now 6 months old and is 9 in total 4 bitches and 5 dogs 7 brindles and 2 fawns










This is Simba at 5 months









And Amber at the same age she is better than she looks in this photo as she was deperate for a wee


----------



## jackal (Nov 3, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> He sounds wonderful, have you got any photos???
> I agree about the exercise, Whippets are 'sprinters' they love a good short, sharp run but don't actually need a lot of exercise. Our Tilly would run round in a wide circle just as though she were on a race track,LOL then come home and sleep for ages. She was out and about quite a bit though as when my son came home from school she was with him all the time, even slept with him
> Mary
> x


Here are 2 pics of our 11 week old whippet, Jack, as promised.


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Ok I'm back from work now
> 
> Firstly the size of whippets mine vary between 18.5 " and 20.5" the smallest ones been the bitches and the biggest the dogs although I did have a 19" dog. My 2 greyhounds are William 31" and Button 26" all measure ment are to the shoulder. So as you can see there is quite a big diffence in size. I will pint out William is a show bred greyhound and they tend to be bigger than the race bred (Button)
> 
> ...


my whippet is 22ins to shoulder i was told coursing whippets of certain lines can make this size he is long in the back as well is coat was bought for a small greyhound bitch and it fits him perfect


----------



## bingbangboom (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks all for the replys, the pics look really good. Well my minds made up after days of research, definatley going to get a whippet. 

Said in my first post it's going to be January time, but can't wait lol. So i've been looking on the internet, ads and stuff. So I think i'll have a lovely whippet pup, sooner rather than later.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

gazt said:


> my whippet is 22ins to shoulder i was told coursing whippets of certain lines can make this size he is long in the back as well is coat was bought for a small greyhound bitch and it fits him perfect


I just stated the sizes of my whippets I am well aware they can be bigger I show around the country and have been in the ring against dogs that are way bigger than mine. In fact at crufts this year I was standing next to a dog in my class that was a good 2" taller than my boy.

Th KC breed standard says males should be between 18.5" and 20" One I bred for some reason made 23" or thats what his owner tells me I have no ifea why he must be some sort of throw back as the rest of the litter were under 20"


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

jackal said:


> Here are 2 pics of our 11 week old whippet, Jack, as promised.[/QUOT
> 
> Oh, he's black, I love the blacks, thanks for letting us see him:001_smile:
> Mary
> x


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

whippets make great pets like 2 twenty minute walks a day and just to curl up in a warm place, and have lots of fuss, you won't regret it


----------



## bingbangboom (Nov 4, 2008)

Just an update, I've now got a male 12 week puppy arriving on saturday.Was a choice of 3 from the same litter, he's Black and White, Not KC registered, but full pedigree, microchipped, vaccinated, 6 weeks insurance.

Will post some pics when he arrives. 

Thanks for all of your posts, really helped make up my mind, and bought the date forward from january lol.


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

good choice i,m pleased you went for the whippet hope all goes well looking forward to the pics


----------



## Mrslomax (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm also getting whippet in January after we come back from our holidays and I can't wait, I absolutely love them. We already have a 22mnth old staffie cross bitch who is great with other dogs so I thought I'd get her some company and always fancied a whippet myself.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

bingbangboom said:


> Just an update, I've now got a male 12 week puppy arriving on saturday.Was a choice of 3 from the same litter, he's Black and White, Not KC registered, but full pedigree, microchipped, vaccinated, 6 weeks insurance.
> 
> Will post some pics when he arrives.
> 
> Thanks for all of your posts, really helped make up my mind, and bought the date forward from january lol.


lovely, look forward to the photos :biggrin:
Mary
x


----------

